# kentucky style



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

purchased a 5er of SmokinJ and he just couldnt resist smashing another 5 in the box with them! A very rad line up here indeed !!! :brick: this weekend is looking black allready


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

And what a great 5er!! Awesome pick up Chad. Let us know about the Black when you smoke it  WTG David for the great hit


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh boooom!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I love the lack of counting skills... You have been taking some beatings lately Chad


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

mite i add that the bomb you see here is worth more than the purchase price indeed !!!! smokinJ is all good buisness !! he may not be able to count hehe but he knows how to read a wish list !!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

omg very nice


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Great hit! SmokinJ is a first class BOTL, great job!! Enjoy the smokin!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Finestkind!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh baby come to papa


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> I love the lack of counting skills... You have been taking some beatings lately Chad


Yeah, a real beating...Nice hit!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice smokes


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pick-up Chad!!!way to go David!!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! Tats galore!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Gotta love them 5ers with a few tags!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a KY fiver to me, Good work David!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats why David runs the plantation as a hobby--you can't send out more than you take in --


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice tag-alongs


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

nice pick up and bomb


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i mite have to start with that pepin tonight ... i like the way it looks, and what the innerweb has to say about it !!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

great sticks


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice man awesome


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pickups


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

So what is the purchase and what is the "bomb"?? 

In any case, a fine selection!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice sticks there.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

A VERY RAD lineup! I agree!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Good choices and an awesome bomb with it.


----------

